# No Really Considering A Class A



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well we are in the tale end of our 10000 mile trip which i will recap later. The one thing I learned is that if u take two older teenage girls with u, u need to have alot of patience of a bigger tv. We actually put in a low low offer on a class a last week. They did not take it but if they did we may have gone home with a bus. I keep telling myself that next year will be better with just the 4 y.o. and dw. The burb should have plenty of room. But after seeing all the busses on the road i am starting to get the fever. Probably not the best idea but with all the long distance camping we do it might be nice.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

Love ours. Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

i have been hinting to the dw up about trading up to a diesel class C, Jayco makes the 36fs with twin bunks for the boys. She's holding steady on the Laredo.
doesn't want to tow a car or trailer behind, don't blame her. But we are going to Hershey next month to see the show...younever know.lol


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have looked in this direction







, but would want a diesel for better fuel economy. Then I look at the prices and I am cured.









I also like the idea of automotive seats and seatbelts for all occupants.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Mike,
I think that 9 week on the road has impared your judgement. Close your eyes and think about life without an Outback







. You need theropy!







Like I said at Crater Lake, I like being able to drop the Outback and have my TV to tool around. Yes you can tow a vehicle behind a class a, but who really wants to drive a GEO or Smart car?








Keep the Outback, send the 19 year old off to college with her friend and enjoy.








I've said my peace,
Keep the faith,
Brian


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Having owned a 39' American Coach diesel pusher, I do not believe I'd ever go back to a class a over over a fifth wheel rv UNLESS an extreme amount of travel/driving was involved. 
For around 100K, you can get an upscale fifth wheel AND a loaded 1 ton pick-up. Then you have the ability of using the pick-up between camping trips to haul things for you home, etc. Of course, you have the truck to use while on trips. 
When a diesel pusher needs service, especially if on the road, your entire ""house goes into the shop. Where as with the fiver/truck set-up, you still have your living quarters while the truck is in for service. 
Our coach was in the shop for weeks in ABQ, NM for a cracked turbo housing. Since the batteries had to be disconnected, we had to unload the refrig, unpack a lot of stuff, fly home, wait for repair, fly back, go shopping, restock, and then continue. Real pain. Even for general service, the service guys (reeking of diesel fuel) have to walk thru to the rear engine compartment to service it. 
A class is is fairly comfortable to travel in and I do like the leveling aspect with the touch of a button from the drivers seat. A lot of people think a class a is great because you get-up walk and around while going down the road. NOT! Everyone should be seated and belted for safety. 
There are several makes of fivers that have leveling jacks like a class a, so keep that in mind. The basement space on a fiver is great, too. Many are equiped with a genset, as well.
I'd go for a nice pick-up and an upscale fiver like a Newmar, Carriage, Teton, or Excel. 
Just my 2 cents. Phillip and John
truck
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2009-DODGE-...d=p4506.c0.m245
trailer
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/09-Big-Coun...d=p4506.c0.m245
OR
http://keystone-mountaineer.com/index.php?...mp;model=345DBQ


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry...I can't stop your fever. I loved my Outback 25RSS, but I also love my bus. The original reason that we moved up to a Class A is that we usually stay in places for only 2-3 days and then move on to another campground, and I was tired with the hitching/unhitching and setting up on hot days in the southwest - our Class A has eliminated about 80% of this hassle. The other major advantages to a Class A - the kids don't mind being in the vehicle on long travel days. We have two couches facing eachother with a dinette table in the middle. The kids play cards, games, etc. as we travel, and yes, I know I shouldn't allow it, but the wife often gets up and makes everyone lunch, gets drinks, etc. and everyone uses the bathroom as needed. We don't bother with a toad, and sometimes I wish I had a car at times, but I'm almost always able to find parking for the bus (...with just a bit more walking). Oh...one more thing. I feel safer driving the bus rather than towing a few tons behind me.


----------

